# Penfolds Koonunga Hill Shiraz Cabernet 2006



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Not a real wine guy, but I know what I like.

Recently bought a couple bottles of Penfolds Koonunga Hill Shiraz Cabernet 2006 at Costco for $8.00. Cracked a couple open last weekend. It was VERY good. Liked it so much I went back and bought a bunch more last night.

Just a heads up for you wine guys.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

It's a good thing when you can find a wine you really enjoy for under $10. :tu

I think I read somewhere that Costco is the #1 retailer of wine in the US ... selling around $800 million. That's a lot of vino!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

it got 91 in Wine Advocate. I haven't tried it yet.
A couple of years ago I used to like Penfold's Rawson's Retreat for a similar price. Just got another bottle of that, will see if I still like it at all.


----------

